# Question about Old Tricycles



## mrMoo77 (May 28, 2009)

I have an opportunity to buy some old children's tricycles. I don't know what they are worth. My question is: is it worth buying and restoring a tricycle. Do they have much value?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 28, 2009)

*trikes*

If you can post some pics or throw a couple names-models out.

Some are valuable, the wife and I are ALWAYS looking for elgin trikes.  We also have a pretty nice Murray chain drive, and an old Monkey Wards cast aluminum kids trike.


----------



## mrMoo77 (May 28, 2009)

*trikes*

I don't yet know the make of any of the trikes or year. An antique shop went out of business and I am getting first crack at the bikes and good deals so I will take a look at the trikes this afternoon.


----------



## pegep (Nov 1, 2009)

Hiya Strings n Spokes, you say you sometimes look for childrens tricycles. Is an Anthony Bros. CONVERT-O all aluminum tricycle worth anything, or does it just make a neat yard decoration? Thanks for any input you might provide!! ~ Peg


----------



## npence (Nov 2, 2009)

Anthony Bros. CONVERT-O all aluminum tricycle are still being made the retail price is $300 but a good used one sells between 150-200. hope this helps


----------



## Flathead31coupe (Nov 2, 2009)

what about this one


----------



## npence (Nov 3, 2009)

the junior rocket trike is worth around 150- 200 in near mint condition one sold like yours for $70.


----------



## Flathead31coupe (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks is it worth 50.00


----------

